

GIMP and GEGL in 2014 - buovjaga
https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gimp-developer-list/2015-January/msg00009.html

======
buovjaga
Related:
[http://wiki.gimp.org/wiki/Hacking:Porting_filters_to_GEGL](http://wiki.gimp.org/wiki/Hacking:Porting_filters_to_GEGL)

